# Coccidiosis Nightmare.....



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Well, it's official..we have the really bad coccidiosis.  Last fecal showed 2 different types! I just got a new little boy who is wonderful but has a horrible cocci load. First I tried the Corid liquid 6cc for 5 days. Nothing. Now let me explain that this little guy has been in a 6x5 foot stall under quarantine being let out about 4x's a day for an hour (not let out in the girls pen of course, but the yard with me), due to the fact that we are still building his pen and house. He seems completely fine but fecals show bad cocci. I am completely cleaning out his stall every couple of days due to the fact that he is in it so much and his feed is off the ground along with his water bucket that is changed twice a day. I know a bit about protozoa and know that when an animal is confined, it can quickly become overwhelmed. I am doing my best and his bachelor pad should be finished by next weekend, but I am worried, will I get a handle on this? My vet, who I really like said I should have used the Corid at a 650mg per day dose and for 19days????? I thought a much smaller preventative dose only should be used for that long...not to treat!!??? I have heard so many bad things regarding treatment with Corid from many reputable sources and universities and I am going to go off on my own and treat with DiMethox(1 envelope powder to 1 pint H2O refrigerated) 10cc SID for 7 days, will follow with fecal in a week. Will this ever clear up? My girls are in the same barn but their fecals so far have been good so I don't want to treat them. My vet says they WILL get this?? They are on deccox M in their bottles at a pretty good dose and so far this has protected them. Am I on the right path?? Thanks for any inut!
Carrie


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally have not had great luck with Corid. I prefer Sulmet, it has alkways worked for my goaties.  You can get it at almost any feed store.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Di Methox for pevention....and treatment if needed. These are directions for mixing by using a 107 gram packet:

1 package of powder will make 3 cups of solution
1/2 package of powder will make 1 and 1/2 cups of solution

Goat dosage
1cc of solution per 5lbs of goats for day 1 and 1 cc of solution per 10 lbs of goat for days 4 thru 5 as a prevention (spring and fall each year)
1cc of solution per 5 lbs of goats for 10 days as a treatment if you have an active case of coccicopied from Little Wishes farm.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can try Di Methox or Baycox is what I like the most...but it's expensive. It is a one time dose and takes care of the cocci quicker than a 5 day treatment from my experience. Last time I got Baycox I had to get it from Australia so it might be kind of hard to find. 

And yes, cocci is something almost every goat will get and once they have it, you cannot completely rid a goat of it. It's not uncommon to have a struggle with young kids getting rid of it...so hang in there! :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Corid is not inteded to kill all life stages of cocci. It only kills the last harmful blood sucking stage, leaving the others stages to help the animal build a lifetime immunity to the parasite. So yes, you'll still show cocci on fecaling after using it. It is designed for prevention and used properly can ensure that your herd never suffers from cocci as adult animals.
I'm kind of surprized that your vet doesn't understand the med she's dispensing.
No, don't overdose and then use calf length treatments. It doesn't work the same in goats and will kill your kid with Polio.


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input. I was very wary of treating at those levels
for that long. I was afraid of the goat polio issue. Wish we could get Baycox here, sounds SO much easier! I'm hoping DiMethox will do the trick.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If you cant get the DiMethox (generic of Albon) then ask your vet for SMZ - thats what my vet recommends 

I had issues with this for a long while nothing I mean NOTHING was working

SMZ in a HIGH dosage finally started to clear things up. And in 3 days we went from water poo to "grape clusters" Im on cloud nine you have no idea!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope he gets all cleared up for you soon!


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I will see how the DiMethox goes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're just the opposite here Stacy, SMZ no longer works well at all and we"re all going to Albon. Too bad, the days of those magic pills were great while they lasted.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> SMZ in a HIGH dosage finally started to clear things up. And in 3 days we went from water poo to "grape clusters" Im on cloud nine you have no idea!


How much SMZ are we talking about here-and how do you administer if the kid is weaned? I do have some SMZ...not a whole lot, but maybe enough to get her well! :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure on the dosage - I have oval tablets and I gave a whole one to each 

I dissolve the tablet in water and syringe to the kid.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Are they like oval shaped and huge, like 'horse' pills so to speak? Just want to make sure I don't overdose her if I decide to use. How many doses should they get?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes thats the ones 

for a high load give one the first day and then half the following 4 days

For a light load I would do much much less


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've gotten liquid Albon from my small animal vet and it's worked for me -- hang in there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Before I got the DiMethox, the liquid Albon from the vet worked very well here.....and the goats liked the banana flavor. Small animal vets use it for dogs and cats, not too cheap but it does work.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you ever tried natural remedies for Coccidi? One year I had a litter of puppies that chewed on a cat turd and they all got coccidiosis. I had my own mixture of Parvaid http://www.ambertech.com/products/parvaid-tm.html/, ( a natural tincture for parvo and coccidi) Anyway, I gave it to them 1/2 teaspoon every hour for 12 hours then every 2 hours for 12 hours then every 3 hours..... It was completely cured in 5 days.

I have also wormed my dogs with Oil Of Oregano...http://www.vitacost.com/North-American-Herb-Spice-Oreganol-P73.. Long story but my dog was pooping out worms after being on it for 10 days..... It is anti bacterial, anti parasite, anti viral, anti fungal. The vet wanted 230.00 for chemical wormer for my dogs, the oregano oil in pill form cost me 25.00.

Last year we had a bad infestation of barb pole worms..... never had it before...... and I lost about 5 goats and several sheep. None of the commercial wormers worked. This year, I made my own wormer out of herbs, and gave it to them for 10 days, and everyone looks great! I even gave it to my pregnant does, without problem.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Rev144 I would love to have that herbal wormer recipe just incase I need to treat my goats for worms!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My buckling had coccidia when I got him--5 days on 10cc's of liquid albon and he was perfect. It smelled like bannanas to me and he LOVED the taste-he would suck it right out of the syringe every night! LOL. 

a sulfa antibiotic is the key w/coccidia.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have also used Albon with success although for my goat the dosage was much less since it is dosed by body weight.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

liz said:


> I use the Di Methox for pevention....and treatment if needed. These are directions for mixing by using a 107 gram packet:
> 
> 1 package of powder will make 3 cups of solution
> 1/2 package of powder will make 1 and 1/2 cups of solution
> ...


Another newbie question here...when do you do prophylactic/aka prevention treatment and how much? I have twins that were born last week and with all the warm weather, I would really like to prevent it and bolster their little immune systems. please let me know! Thanks!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have had cocci on your property and you want to do a prevention program start kids on a cocci treatment starting at 2 weeks of age.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pevention with individual doses starts at 3 weeks of age.... 1.5cc twice a day for 7 days then 1.5cc once a week til weaned or are sold. I got this doseage from a different site and can't remember now which it was...anyhow, after dealing with 2 sick kids, I'd rather do prevention than treatment and it's worked great the last 2 years.

Keep in mind though that you should have a different Sulfa such as Sulmet on hand for treatment, just in the case that the prevention doesn't work and using the DiMethox in the higher treatment doses doesn't work.

As Stacey said..if it's been a problem in the past, cocci "incubates" for 3 weeks before it "blooms" so starting prevention at 2 weeks gets the med into the system before a possible "bloom" has chance to happen.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This kidding season I used a medicated feed for the kids. I accidentally bought a bag and decided that I would just raise the kids on it for the first 3-4 months as a preventivitive. The dose is very low in the feed so it would never work as treatment but none of my 6 kids this year had a cocci issue even when they were weaned.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> This kidding season I used a medicated feed for the kids. I accidentally bought a bag and decided that I would just raise the kids on it for the first 3-4 months as a preventivitive. The dose is very low in the feed so it would never work as treatment but none of my 6 kids this year had a cocci issue even when they were weaned.


Glad it worked for you Logan...though, most times, kids aren't eating enough of the grain/pellets at the young age when coccidia starts causing problems for the feed prevention to be adequate. The year I had one kid out of 9 get an overload, she was 7 weeks old and I too was using the medicated feed, my vet had said that she hadn't gotten enough of the coccidistat into her system the prior 3 weeks for it to do any good. It works well for some but not others.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do recommend the medicated feeds for those herds who suffer from cocci issues but who also have a creep feed option. If you dont have a creep feed and you dam raise its very hard for the kids to get enough of the grain to be effective in my opinion. 

I hope you never have to deal with coccidia Logan - its not really fun at all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I think I have been lucky with it and I hope it stays that way! The only one that I had to treat was the one in quarantine that didn't make it and that was not cocci related even though we did treat her just in case.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wondering if you were dosing the corid properly. The dosage for 9.6% liquid should be 2.5cc/10lbs undiluted.


----------

